# How do i make this work?



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

okay so i have a cage that is 40 inches across ( the front i guess) and 20 inches deep ( the sides) but their stuff doesnt fit in it well. once i get the wheel and igloo in, plus food and water, i cant hardly fit anything else.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/ ... 8122_n.jpg

see what i mean?? anyone have any ideas?

i want bigger cages, but mom thinks that these are fine, which they are i guess, but i just hate how little room he has 

this is my hedgehog room atm, i still need to get a new cage for the one in the small cage, and then 2 more cages :/ but i dont want these ones, but thats all i have got as an option atm.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/ ... 3518_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/ ... 4401_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/ ... 7028_n.jpg

any suggestions on how to make these cages work? or cheaper options ( not bins though, too hard to stack) i wanted c&c but my mom thinks they will be too expensive for 5 cages and thinks they look tacky ( but if they were all the same colour they wouldnt -.-)


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Since c&c cages not an option, Ive seen some nice dyi cages made from bookshelves. For that option you find on with the right amount of area and add doors. In the meantime though the bigger of the two cages is an ok size and you could always just take the pipe out and use it for outside cage play


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I forgot to add that you may beable to take igloos out and replace with hedgie bags. That way when rheyre out of them it takes up no floor space and can be ran on. That is if ur hedgies allow it


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Dallas will not sleep in a hedgehog bag unless hes out of his cage. and ya i took out the tube and it looks bigger.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/ ... 5052_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/ ... 7351_n.jpg - sorry about the wheel, i cleaned it friday.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/ ... 2219_n.jpg


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't use igloos because they take up a stupid amount of space, and none of my hedgehogs like them anyway. Go with sleeping bags. I used a cage that size with Archimedes, which is now used as a playpen, and it has plenty of room for a wheel, several hideaways, and the very large (4-5" diameter) bowls he used to use. Ditching the igloo will make a huge difference.

Also I suggest switching to liners.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

he is on liners.... its wolf patterned.

and he refuses to sleep anywhere else then the igloo, which is stupid because i made soo many cuddle sacks, sleeping bags etc for him, but if i give him that, he sleeps under the litter pan. ill try something.


----------

